
“One Weird Trick” That Improved My Meditation Practice - choiceless
https://medium.com/@jasoncomely/one-weird-trick-that-improved-my-meditation-practice-3374076acce7
======
entropyconf
The author obviously did not understand Zen meditation at all: First, when
"being remembered" he jumps in mind. Second, he compares bis situation with
these oft the cats. Meditation means not to jump and not to compare.

